# Sattelhöhe und sonstige ergonomische Aspekte



## frozenfrogz (15. September 2003)

Hallo da draußen!

Nach dem ich nun einige Monate mit meiner 20´´ FunMachine rum düse und mich nicht mehr ganz so oft   auf die Nase lege hätte ich da noch einige Fragen bezüglich dem ordentlichen Einstellen von Lenkerhöhe, Lenkerneigung, Sattelhöhe und Sattelposition.

Mit der Lenkerhöhe habe ich noch nicht experimentiert, wohl aber mit der Neigung. Den Lenker habe ich in etwa in einer Achse mit der Gabel (Neigung).

Der Sattel macht mir aber größere Probleme: Wie stelle ich den Sattel ordentlich ein, damit ich das BMX bei einem Bar Spin sicher mit den Knien fest halten kann? Wenn ich den Sattel so einstelle, daß er mir bei Bunny Hops o.Ä. nicht im Weg ist, ist er ungefähr 5-10 Zentimeter zu niedrig um ihn mit den Knien ein zu klemmen. Zu Anfang habe ich Bar Spins mit einem Fuß auf dem Pedal und dem anderen auf dem hinteren Peg geübt. Da sitzt der Sattel auch gut. Beide Füße auf den Pedalen und der Sattel ist zu niedrig.

Ok, mit 183cm bin ich vielleicht schon etwas groß zum BMXen, aber irgendwie muß das doch gehen.

Schreibt doch mal bitte, wie ihr den Lenker und Sattel eurer Körpergröße an passt.

Vielen Dank, 

Gruß Freddy.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (15. September 2003)

Bin auch 183cm und habe bei Bunnyhop Barspins mit meinem Sattel kein bißchen Probleme- du musst ihn auch nicht mit den Knien in den Schraubstock nehmen sondern lediglich etwas in den unteren Kniebereichen anlehnen damit das Bike fixiert ist, das ganze geht so schnell das man den gar nich fest klemmen kann/muss-einfach hoppen/Bike gerademachen/Beine zusammen/Schmeissen/fangen/aufkommen/Ende...mein Sattel steht so:

Bunnyhop auf Lenkerhöhe geht mit dem Sattelsetting auch...er stört also in keiner Weise.

Lenker in einer Linie mit der Gabel ist n guter Kompromiss,wenn die Rahmenlänge stimmt (bei 183cm würd ich sagen: mind. 20,5" besser 20,75" oder 21")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydan (17. September 2003)

Was soll ich denn sagen? Ich bin 1.89 - mit Schuhen 1.90-1.91m ...  Aber guter Tipp von Bremerhavener thx!

Aber @frozen ... du weist, dass der Sattel so hoch muss, dass das Bein beim Treten gestreckt iast   scherzlerl


----------



## frozenfrogz (17. September 2003)

Hm, K.

Wahrscheinlich liegt´s auch einfach daran, daß ich mich noch 90% unsicher auf dem Gefährt fühle.

Rahmen ist übrigens 20,75´´

@Skydan: Und ich dachte schon, ich hätte da jetzt was falsch gemacht...


----------



## frozenfrogz (17. September 2003)

Sorry, ich mußte die Sattelstütze wieder etwas ins Sitzrohr zurück schieben, sonst hätte der Sattel nicht mehr aufs Bild gepasst


----------



## Skydan (18. September 2003)

LOOOL  Genau das meinte ich! Also ich finds gut -> für die Knie perfekt und gut aussehen tuts auch ... naja mehr oder weniger  

Das ist geil


----------



## Mc Thomas (28. September 2003)

Lenker in einer linie mit der Gabel und Sattel etwa auf der hälfte der Höhe des Lenkers


----------



## Bunes007 (10. Oktober 2003)

EY,

sind wir hier bei den Schwuchteln oder wat?????

Das DF Swat is normal nen geiles Rad, aber wer nen so hohen Sattel fährt, der soll doch RENNRAD fahren gehen!!!!!!!!

Aber ich hoffe das Pic soll nur nen Scherz sein!!!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (10. Oktober 2003)

Sorry aber du hast dich gerad etwas lächerlich gemacht... 

Was stört dich ? Haste den Sattel in deinem P-MAN etwa weiter drinnen? Is doch unkomfortabel...


----------



## Bunes007 (10. Oktober 2003)

Mein Kumpel is 1,96 groß und der hat seinen sattel einfach auf normale höhe gemacht und dafür den sattel schräg nach hinten gestellt.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (10. Oktober 2003)

Er raffts nich...Arme Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Sorry aber du hast dich gerad etwas lächerlich gemacht...
> 
> *




Etwas is' gut


----------



## frozenfrogz (11. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Bunes007 (11. Oktober 2003)

Hey ich glaubs net!!! 

Das Bike von mir hat ungefähr die gleichen Einstellungen wie das von Bremerhavener.

Aber ich meine der Sattel von frozenfrogz's SWAT is ja wohl nen bisschen hoch!!!

Und wie gesagt mein Kumpel is 1,96 groß und der fährt den auch normal!!!   (ungefähr so wie Bremerhavener)

Ich hab mich lächerlich gemacht, nur weil ihr dat net schnallt!!!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. Oktober 2003)

Mit jedem Mal wirds lustiger,das nutzt einfach nich ab...fühl mich 10 Jahre jünger ! 

Jetz klär den doch bitte ma einer auf...tut ja weh langsam (Mein Bauch-vor Lachen)


----------



## Bunes007 (11. Oktober 2003)

?????

Ok was is denn so lustig???? 

Jetzt sag ma!


----------



## kater (11. Oktober 2003)

Herrlich 

Das war ein Fake! Eine Fotomontage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozenfrogz (11. Oktober 2003)

Nachbauanleitung:

Als Ausgangsmaterial habe ich vier Fotos aus leicht verschiedenen Blickwinkeln (horizontal verschoben) gemacht.
Dann habe ich zuerst den Sattel und danach die Sattelstange operativ entfernt und separat gespeichert.
Den Hintergrund kann man recht einfach aus den drei anderen Perspektiven retuschieren.
Die Sattelstange in gewünschter Ausführung montieren, den Sattel drauf (läßt sich dann sogar in der Neigung verstellen), und fertig.


----------



## Bunes007 (11. Oktober 2003)

HEY das hab ich auch erst gedacht!!!!

UND deswegen jab ich ja auch geschrieben
"Ich hoffe das PIC soll nen Scherz sein."

Ihr blöden Spacken !

Erst lesen dann lustig machen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bunes007 _
> *HEY das hab ich auch erst gedacht!!!!
> 
> *



Ach soooooo...

Na dann vielmals Entschuldigung,daß wir dich so falsch eingeschätzt haben...


----------



## evil_rider (11. Oktober 2003)

lenker leicht nach hinten(gabel 1:1 linie)
sattelnase leicht nach oben(oberrohr 1:1 linie)
sattel ganz drinne(bin 186cm)


----------



## Moshcore (11. Oktober 2003)

sattel böse tief voll nach hinten und lenker ganz leicht nach hinten bin 1,83


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (12. Oktober 2003)

Ey, ihr glaubt es nicht, ich war mal in Münster, da kam dann so ein Typ an, der hatte seinen Sattel fas so Hoch wie auf dem Foto!!!! Echt lustig das ganze!


----------

